# Return to recording from Tivo Central



## rbienstock (May 8, 2007)

On a Premiere using the HD menus, if you hit the Tivo button while watching a recorded show, your recording continues to play in the preview window. But there doesn't appear to be any obvious way to return to the recorded show. The only thing I could figure out was to go to My shows, highlight the listing for the recorded show and either hit play or go to the show description and hit Resume Playing. But if you do that, playback continues from the point where you originally pressed the Tivo button rather from the point in the show that you've already seen. So if you've watched a bunch of the recorded show while in the menu system, you have to skip through it to get back to where you left off. Is there any quick and easy way dismiss the Tivo menu system and get back to your recorded show, hopefully at the point you're currently viewing?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

rbienstock said:


> On a Premiere using the HD menus, if you hit the Tivo button while watching a recorded show, your recording continues to play in the preview window. But there doesn't appear to be any obvious way to return to the recorded show...


I believe you press the Zoom key on the remote to expand the Preview Window to full screen.


----------



## rbienstock (May 8, 2007)

That works, thanks.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> I believe you press the Zoom key on the remote to expand the Preview Window to full screen.


Holy crap that is the most convoluted way to get back. I have been having the exact same problem. I thought hitting Live TV should go back or hitting the "left arrow". However, Live TV brings you back to one of the live buffers and left arrow does nothing.

Glad I found this response, using the search function in the forum actually worked.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

jdfs said:


> Holy crap that is the most convoluted way to get back.


Indeed.



jdfs said:


> I have been having the exact same problem. I thought hitting Live TV should go back or hitting the "left arrow". However, Live TV brings you back to one of the live buffers and left arrow does nothing.
> 
> Glad I found this response, using the search function in the forum actually worked.


I personally found the Video Window to be not worth the hassle, and always leave it off. I didn't much like that when I left-arrowed out of a recording, the recording continued to play in the VW. I left-arrowed out for a reason, and usually that reason was that I didn't want to watch the recording any more. Having the recording continue playing in the VW doesn't facilitate my wants very well...


----------



## WattsJA (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! I was looking for the answer to this question as I am a new convert from a Cox DVR box. I tried the most of the buttons on the remote but skipped this one. I guess if you think about it, it kinda makes sense to zoom back to your show, but hitting the left arrow would have been more intuitive given the way it works in the rest of the screens.


----------



## Xarias (Apr 10, 2012)

No kidding. Thank you! I can't believe this has been like this since 2010. I had to do a Google search to figure it out!


----------



## stlbluesfan74 (May 2, 2012)

Awesome. I was just getting ready to post this exact question. Zoom? Who would have guessed?


----------



## tripplesix (Jun 4, 2012)

Geeez!! Thanks for bumping this thread in 2012 or I never would have found it and learned an easy answer to one of my few tivo questions!!:up:


----------



## rufaroz (Aug 9, 2012)

Zoom. Awesome! So glad I found this--it's been bugging me since I got my TiVo in January. It's taken me a while to remember what was bugging me at a time it wasn't actually bugging me, AND when I was at my computer! Then, of course, there was the problem with figuring out what words to search on so my results would mean anything...Sigh.

Well, at least this issue is now no longer an issue for me! Thanks!


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

They should make it so the left arrow press takes you back to the now playing recording!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It does, if you hit live TV from your recording...


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

mattack said:


> It does, if you hit live TV from your recording...


Hitting the live tv button to return to a playing recording from the TiVo menus takes you to live tv out of the recording.


----------



## jim7707 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm glad this thread keeps getting bumped. I was about to post the same question and like everybody else probably would never have thought of using the zoom button to get back the the recorded show from Tivo Central or My Shows.


----------



## lylegoldstein (May 15, 2011)

odd variation of this - I hope this gets responded too.

I noticed that if you hit the tivo button and get the main menu, then hit guide...(all the while you are watching a pre-recorded show which is now in the right upper corner)- if you hit zoom at that point, it will take you to live tv. It will not go back to the pre-recorded show that is in the little window.

The best I can determine is the hit tivo button again and then hit zoom...kinda convoluted.


----------

